# Which programmable options?



## rs2k (Mar 18, 2003)

We are taking delivery of a new 530i in 24 hours and we're wondering what items to ask the dealer to program. I've seen a list before on the 3-Series for items like automatic doorlocks at 2.5 mph, blinking 'clown nose', etc., but have no idea what can be customized on the 5-Series.

In spite of reading the on-line owner's manual, I speculate there are other undocumented programmable 'features'. I'm sure the dealership will do their best, however, any suggestions you might have would be greatly appreciated!

At least THE WAIT is nearly over. Woo-hoo


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

Congrats! I am very happy for you that your wait is finally over. Pray for the rest of us


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

*Are you looking for this?*

Here is the best list I have found:
Options from e38.org

Hope this helps!


----------



## rs2k (Mar 18, 2003)

That's exactly what I was looking for. Much thanks. :thumbup: 

Now if I can just get some sleep tonight...


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

rs2k said:


> *We are taking delivery of a new 530i in 24 hours and we're wondering what items to ask the dealer to program. I've seen a list before on the 3-Series for items like automatic doorlocks at 2.5 mph, blinking 'clown nose', etc., but have no idea what can be customized on the 5-Series.
> 
> In spite of reading the on-line owner's manual, I speculate there are other undocumented programmable 'features'. I'm sure the dealership will do their best, however, any suggestions you might have would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> At least THE WAIT is nearly over. Woo-hoo *


Post some pics asap! Congrats


----------

